# Another Low cost fencing thred



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

This is just a suggestion as I have no idea of the cost, but there is a type of wire that is used for dogs, they wear a collar and when they come too close to the wire I think it gives a bit of a shock. I understand that this wire is buried under the ground which would add a lot to the cost but if it was just put up on the fence along with the wire that you are using for the horses it might work on the dogs and you would not have to put it underground.
I don't know the cost of this and if it works just as well above ground but something to consider.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

we tried the invisible fence on a dog we used to have. he completely ignored it. it would leave red marks from zapping him but he just kept wagging his tail. dont want to risk it with an aggressive dog. the fence it also to keep people out. someone keeps trying to get into my SILs house and get the kids. there were back for the 5-6th time today trying to coax the kids out of the house.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Look on Craigslist list for used high tensile horse fence....it is relatively easy to take down and reinstall, and you can buy t posts used, too. Run hot wire or hot barbed wire on the top.


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Field fencing, also known as hog wire, comes in 330 ft lengths. You'd need 3 rolls to fence in the area you quoted. Run a strand of hot wire on top. Keeps the horses and dogs in, keeps stray dogs out. 

I just have to say if these people are so determined that they are actually trying to coax children outside, I'd call the cops Pronto, get video of them on the property, and greet them with a big azz gun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

No climb horse mesh would do the job, brand new a 200 foot roll here costs about $300 for the 5 or 6 foot height.

For the freak that is harassing your family I'd say a Smith & Wesson 629 .44 would work well, and you have both Stand your ground and Castle Doctrine laws in your state. AZ Castle laws actually list fear of kidnapping as a reason to defend yourself or another (minor). So I might apply the 'SSS' law to it. ;-)


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

lol there are two 22 istals, a 40 and a357 with their names on it. police have been called out each time. persons have tried to get to the kids 5 times already. Im liking the idea of hot barbed wire. **** imagine getting caught on that!!!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'd do the field or no climb fencing put a hot barb wire across the top and another strand midway down on the outside of the fence. I think I'd be setting up some security cameras as well because the thought of someone trying to get at kids over and over again is downright scary.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Honestly, nothing is going to keep a determined person out. Even block walls can be scaled relatively easily. No-climb is a littler harder to climb, as it doesn't really hold its shape, even when stretched tight, but it can be cut easily enough.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i like the idea of no climb fencing electrified. herder to climb even with a blanket over it and even more so when they get shocke with HIGH voltage. we have a fundraiser (kinda like a go fund me) to help raise money for a fence and security cameras. they make enough to live contently but by no means make enough to build a fence like this in the next 6 months. i already spend about 200 just to extend their yard by 60 ft (to extend the back yard around the side and front of the house to block the kids windows). just doing that has kept then away from the windows. its more like hog panels but in a rolled fence form. so they cant even cut it because the dogs can stick their heads though it and their shepherd thing will bite you if he dose not know you. 

here is a pic of the amount of land they are trying to fence off. they want the entire property fenced so they can keep them away from the horses as well.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Somebody is trying to get kids? Why the heck are they still there?

If I absolutely had to stay, my children would be in my sight at all times. Police are pretty good at solving crimes. Not preventing them.

Fencing? Maybe what they have around prisons. But I can tell you, as a street urchin growing up in Detroit, I used to get over 3-strand razor wire just for fun. 6-strand was formidable.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

sadly they cant move. mom is always home, kids are home schooled and are alway in sight. They where back yesterday. set a lunge whip on fire by the horses since they cant get in the yard and kids wont go out. The fencing we are using is hard to climb as it wobbles even when stretched tight. and we plan on electrifying it. but they seem afraid of the dogs. well the 3 big ones anyway. the bassets are not frightening. after the second incident they had my nice stay at a friends for a week. a friend would only watch the boys for a day. not a lot of people want to baby sit an autistic 13 year old ethier. i have no problem with them being here but mom would have to come with and someone needs to tend to the animals. 

Im thinking we will use the same fencing as we did in the yard as its looking like the cheaper solution that will keep people out and dogs in. might run a few strands of razor wire along the top as well (and it will be electric too).

5 ft. x 150 ft. Steel Mesh Roll-05042 - The Home Depot


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

And they might end up being sued for having such dangerous fencing.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

KigerQueen said:


> we tried the invisible fence on a dog we used to have. he completely ignored it. it would leave red marks from zapping him but he just kept wagging his tail. dont want to risk it with an aggressive dog. the fence it also to keep people out. someone keeps trying to get into my SILs house and get the kids. there were back for the 5-6th time today trying to coax the kids out of the house.


Put cameras up, have police on speed dial!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

working on the cameras. we are all poor lol but we make due. but thanks to some nice people on our crowdfunding page we may soon get some good surveillance cameras pointed towards the horses (and were we think they are coming from).


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

KigerQueen said:


> sadly they cant move. mom is always home, kids are home schooled and are alway in sight. They where back yesterday. set a lunge whip on fire by the horses since they cant get in the yard and kids wont go out. The fencing we are using is hard to climb as it wobbles even when stretched tight. and we plan on electrifying it. but they seem afraid of the dogs. well the 3 big ones anyway. the bassets are not frightening. after the second incident they had my nice stay at a friends for a week. a friend would only watch the boys for a day. not a lot of people want to baby sit an autistic 13 year old ethier. i have no problem with them being here but mom would have to come with and someone needs to tend to the animals.
> 
> Im thinking we will use the same fencing as we did in the yard as its looking like the cheaper solution that will keep people out and dogs in. might run a few strands of razor wire along the top as well (and it will be electric too).
> 
> 5 ft. x 150 ft. Steel Mesh Roll-05042 - The Home Depot


Who in hell are these people????? Have they been identified by the cops or your sister?? By God, how sick are they to set fire to a lunge whip? And why do they keep coming back??? 

It's time to get the big guns out and fire some rounds over their heads. Or closer if they step on the property. Can she get video of them with her phone?? If it were me, I'd be beyond ****ed off, I'd be planning a way to get rid of them......permanently.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

they have only had some quick glances and what the kinds describe. and they are gone before anything can be done. when they were trying to get the kids to come out my SIL fired a few rounds out the door as she came charging out but they were long gone. they do this crap way too early in the morning. ad the place we THINK they are coming from has been pointed out to the police. i have gone to the news but have yet to hear back. just sitting here trying not to worry about my horse who is now in the middle of all this. she was blanketed most of the "winter" and now cant be for fear of them setting her on fire with it. and its dropping down into the 20s (for here that's really cold. most of our winter has been in the 75-55 range).


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

There isn't a grandmas house those kids could stay at?! 

I'm afraid for those horses, but I'm really afraid for those kids!! 

How about setting up some hunting cameras?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

we are working on cameras. and there is not a grandma so no grand mas house. My FIL is also not an option for the kids to stay at either. They seems to have progressed from trying to get the kids to just vandalizing crap around the property. extending the fence has kept them from trying to break in so there is that.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I am certain that there is more to this situation than we understand.

But, based on the information available, there is no fence that will keep bad guys out and children safe.

Horses are a luxury for most. In the given situation, they and everything else would be gone, sold, and my family would be somewhere safer.

And I have sold all my horses and cattle and everything else for the sake of my children in the past.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

they just have 1 horse. but the 9 dogs are somewhat important. they breed basset hounds and a large portion of each litter goes to the kids college/education. but they cannot afford to move. they just bought the house 2-3 years ago. if they got rid of the horse, goats and dogs they STILL would not have enough to build a fence. the area WAS a good area. but there are 2 rental houses in the area. (there are maybe 10 houses within walking distance were the live) and that's the only thing we can think of. put it this way (and this will sound bad and i kinda feel bad for saying it but its fact). its a mostly caucasian neighborhood (idky just how i turned out. its a rural area). the persons are darker skinned (more than likely african american) and there are only 2 houses in the entire area that have darker skinned people living there. and one house is within walking distance and sight of the house. we can see them and they can see the house (and easily see everything that's going on). the police know of this. we all know this and we are 80% positive that's where they are coming from when they harass the family. the only adult living there is gone for a cuple of days at a time leaving kids ages 16 ish-3 home alone.

we are 90% positive a fence will work as it has so far. they COULD try to get to the windows but they have not dared. we think the dogs scare them (they have a livestock guardian dog, a hound mix and a VERY aggressive shepherd mix who snarled and barked at us while we spend 4 hours building the fence and NEVEr let up!). they were determined to get in that window, but just by extending that fence there has not been one rock out of place on that side of the house. the shed has been moved to the yard and its been left alone. same with feed. the only thing they have left is the horses (and small items around them) and that's what's getting messed with now.

basically all the things that were getting messed with OUTSIDE the fence are now INSIDE the fence and it has stopped further attempts. So if we make the yard bigger (IE fencing off the property) to include the horses and the front of the house this all might stop as its now too much work.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

How's about a credit card or a personal loan?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

bad credit. their truck died and they had no vehicle (except for a work truck) for over a month. they JUST got another one from money a kind friend gave them. bank was not working with them on getting a new one. so yeah. as said they make enough to live on confortable but not enough to build things like a fence. that's why we have a crowd funding page. we only have $80 so far but its a start.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

tractor supply may have mesh/wire fence for less then a big box store..
big flood lights. motion detectors.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Maybe this will help keep them away from the kids


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

kinda what they have their 9 month old shepherd mix (looks like shepherd chow but mom was a lab so idk lol). He is already 70 lbs and is relentless when it comes to snarling, snapping at and barking at new people. he tried to attack me when i came over and it almost got nasty. has to be locked up when we come over to do anything in the yard as he dose not care is his entire family is in the yard, he WILL get rid of the intruder. So he has been keeping people out of the yard. if we extend the fence He will be keeping people out. they could kick him hit him or what ever and they dog will be on them like flies on stink.


----------

